# Heritage Netherlands Reformed Congregations



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 21, 2007)

For those seeking to learn more about the Heritage Netherlands Reformed Congregations, Reformation Heritage Books has published a new booklet by Joel Beeke which may be useful: _The Heritage Reformed Congregations: Who We Are and What We Believe_.


----------



## JOwen (Aug 21, 2007)

Wonderful federation and brothers in the Lord!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 21, 2007)

I was blessed to worship at HNRC Grand Rapids today. It was good to call upon the name of the Lord together with the brethren in this place.


----------

